# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Nos Autres Rubriques > [Guerre et Pègre] Life on Mars

## Ivan Le Fou

Renversé par une voiture alors qu'il était lancé à la poursuite d'un tueur en série, un inspecteur de police anglais perd connaissance. Lorsqu'il se réveille, Sam Tyler réalise qu'il a été projeté en arrière dans le temps, jusqu'en 1973.
 Ce postulat de départ est l'occasion de confronter deux mondes que tout semble séparer, d'où le titre de cette série anglaise : le héros contemporain a réellement l'impression de débarquer sur la planète Mars et en même temps, "Life on Mars" est une célèbre chanson de David Bowie qui cartonnait à l'époque.
 En gros, c'est "Retour vers le futur", mais au sein d'un commissariat. Les auteurs s'amusent des différences de la vie quotidienne (gadgets, goûts vestimentaires et alimentaires…), mais aussi de l'évolution des méthodes policières : le flic d'aujourd'hui tient à ses collègues d'hier des discours difficilement compréhensibles sur le respect des droits, les méthodes d'enquête et les demandes d'analyses scientifiques.
 Ce pourrait être drôle (et ça l'est durant les deux premiers épisodes, et en quelques autres occasions), mais on s'en lasse assez vite. Car au-delà de l'effet comique qui consiste à voir tout le monde en accoutrement d'époque, on dépasse vite le seuil de tolérance visuelle à la couleur marron et aux chemises à motifs. L'intrigue principale maladroite (le héros a-t-il vraiment fait un saut dans le temps, ou est-il simplement dans le coma ?) fait long feu. Les scénaristes essayent d'ailleurs à peine, et sans grande conviction, de relier les événements que vit Sam Tyler avec son psychisme ou sa situation médicale.
 Le point fort de la série, c'est la reconstitution : les bureaux enfumés, le vocabulaire, les relations sociales (par exemple la situation des femmes dans la police), les voitures, la culture… tout est très bien rendu. Mais cette qualité est aussi le principal défaut : du coup, que ce soit l'effet recherché ou pas, c'est assez moche, les intrigues policières sont aussi simplistes que les personnages, et on a vraiment l'impression de regarder une série télé des années 70. Une série à laquelle manquerait le charme, le rythme et l'énergie bon enfant de "Starsky et Hutch", ou plus récemment l'humour et le soucis permanent du décalage de "Retour vers le futur".
 Dire que je me suis ennuyé ne serait pas tout à fait exact (8 épisodes pour la première saison, ça passe vite), mais je n'en suis pas ressorti avec une envie folle de suivre la deuxième saison. Une adaptation américaine est en cours sur ABC, avec semble-t-il Harvey Keitel dans le rôle du commissaire teigneux de 1973. On verra bien.

_Une série anglaise pas terrible en DVD Zone 2, chez Koba Films Video, 25 euros environ chaque saison ou un coffret de deux saisons pour environ 40 euros._



Voir la news (1 image, 0 vidéo )

----------


## Maxwell

Bien résumé.

C'est sympa au début, puis ça devient vite Les Expert en 73. Les enquètes se suivent et se ressemblent, et le coté "paranormal" du gars qui se réveille au début des seventies est bien sous-exploité. C'est dommage, le concept était pas mauvais.

Par contre, mention spéciale au rôle principal, excellent acteur.

----------


## BourrinDesBois

Ouais, ils font chier à vouloir faire des séries à rallonge, alors que ça aurait pu faire une mini série sympa.

----------


## Septa

J'aime l'idée, j'aime bien les personnages... Mais la série m'ennuie quand même.

Personne ne peut me spolier la fin ? Nan parce que bon j'aimerais bien savoir quand même qu'elle est la version officielle. Comas ? Voyage dans le temps ?

----------


## Biskuit

Dans le genre "paradoxe temporel" y a "Day Break" qui s'impose comme mini série pas chiante à regarder!!

----------


## Threanor

J'ai vu les deux saisons récemment et je suis tout à fait d'accord avec la critique d'Ivan. Je me suis forcé pour la deuxième, uniquement pour avoir le fin mot de l'histoire et j'ai un peu regretté quand même. Par contre j'aime beaucoup l'acteur/personnage du guv'.
Pour Septa 

Spoiler Alert! 


Il est bien dans le coma, il finit par se réveiller mais décide de retourner dans le passé pour la fille en se jetant d'un toit


Par curiosité, j'ai regardé le premier épisode de la version américaine et à part les acteurs et les décors c'est quasiment du copier/coller dans les dialogues et les situations.

----------


## Olorin

Pas d'accord, c'est une excellente série avec des fracking bons acteurs. Bien sûr, ce n'est pas une série ricaine, le rythme n'est pas le même, c'est sûr.
@BourrinDesBois : 2*8 épisodes maitrisés de bout en bout t'appelle ca série à rallonge toi ? 

Par contre le spin-off Ashes to ashes et le remake américain ne sont vraiment pas terribles.

----------


## Septa

> Pour Septa 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> Il est bien dans le coma, il finit par se réveiller mais décide de retourner dans le passé pour la fille en se jetant d'un toit


Merci...

Bien noir comme fin quand même... ::mellow::

----------


## Jujukaka

Je rajouterai 2 choses :
- le personnage de Gene Hunt est également très bon
- une série anglaise spin off nommée "Ashes to Ashes" est en cours, c'est une commissaire qui se retrouve cette fois en 198x (81 je crois), avec le même commissaire Hunt et ses 2 inspecteurs (Skelton et l'autre moustachu que je peux pas piffer)

----------


## Getwild

> Dans le genre "paradoxe temporel" y a "Day Break" qui s'impose comme mini série pas chiante à regarder!!


Série de 13 épisodes et annulée, quand même...
Mais pas chiante du tout, je suis bien d'accord.

----------


## Threanor

> Merci...




Spoiler Alert! 


Pas vraiment malheureusement. Il se "réveille" en 1973 et se fait la fille dont il est amoureux. En gros c'est son choix et il se sent mieux dans le passé finalement. (Mytho) Happy End.

----------


## BourrinDesBois

C'est super les spoilers ne cachent rien du tout sur la page des news. Du coup on connait la fin et on perdra pas notre temps à essayer de regarder cette série!!

Trop fort!

----------


## Koj

L'adaptation américaine est plutôt pas mal, avec quelques guest stars au fil des épisodes. 
En fait je pensais pas que les épisodes américains (Jason Omara (O'mara?,whatever), Gretchen Mole, Harvey Keitel, qui est vraiment bien dans son rôle) étaient un remake.

En tout cas ça se suit bien, c'est facile à regarder. Divertissant donc.

----------


## Fenhryl

Le seul detail qui m'avait gené c'etait la construction scenaristique des episodes, tous ou presque se ressemblait: une enquete policiere, un clash nouvelles methodes/methodes old school (ou un probleme d'ethique) entre les differents protagonistes, et une resolution assez happy end. D'un episode à un autre ca faisait un chemin un poil trop balisé à mon gout, mais ceci etant j'ai enquillé les 16 episodes sans que ca me lasse.

----------


## Madval

Ah moi j'avais trouv 
Merde j'vous laisse y'a les experts qui démarre la tcho. Horracio Caine y roxx !

----------


## Largeman

Je trouve Ivan un peu dur sur ce coup.

Bien évidemment on s'aperçoit bien vite que la série ne révolutionnera rien, et qu'elle n'a aucun véritable point fort. Maintenant hormis ça je vois peu de chose à lui reprocher. 

L'époque ? Au contraire moi qui n'ai connu aucune série de l'époque ce fut un vrai plaisir de découvrir une autre culture qui semble bien retranscrite (comme le souligne Ivan d'ailleurs). Et puis les personnages ont tellement de "charmes", ils ont beau ne pas avoir été très fouillés on prends tout de même plaisir à les voir évoluer dans différentes situations.

Les intrigues sont, il est vrai, toujours assez simpliste voir parfois chiante (2-3 épisodes), mais ce n'est qu'un fil pour construire les relations d'Hommes qui se créer autour.


Hormis quelques défauts et maladresses ( 

Spoiler Alert! 


on attends le dénouement tout au long des deux saisons, et il se révèle finalement peu complexe

 ) je trouve que c'est une série qui se laisse regarder, avec toujours ce petit plus des séries anglaises. 

Regardez au moins un épisode ou deux, ne serait-ce que pour découvrir Gene Hunt.  ::):

----------


## Threanor

> C'est super les spoilers ne cachent rien du tout sur la page des news. Du coup on connait la fin et on perdra pas notre temps à essayer de regarder cette série!!


Vraiment (vraiment) désolé ! Je suis le premier à détester les spoilers, je pensais que la balise fonctionnait aussi sur la page de news du site. MERCI HALF ! Je viens de lui signaler, il doit réparer ça rapidement, en attendant je dégage le texte. Merci de l'avoir signalé, je sais que c'est énervant.
Edit : c'est réparé.

----------


## half

Bon désolé pour la balise spoiler, ceux qui ont été spoilés merci d'oublier ce que vous avez lu.

----------


## Thieu

J'ai vu les deux saisons de cette série et je l'ai trouvée vraiment sympa.
Les acteurs sont vraiment bons et le duo marche bien.
Ce n'est pas de la sci-fi, mais le côté "retour vers le futur" donne un plus vraiment sympa à la série.
Bref une très bonne série et assez courte donc je ne trouve pas qu'on s'en lasse.
Pour la version americaine jamais vu mais si c'est comme The Office (BBC) ça peut êrte bon mais effectivement decevant pour ceux qui connaissent l'original sachant que les premiers épisosdes sont des copier-collés.

----------


## Martyrom

J'ai aimé la première saison parce que limitée à 8 épisodes. J'ai trouvé l'ambiance très sympa quoique les intrigues assez quelconques. Puis cette bande de flics est assez marrante. So british.

Par contre la deuxième saison est vraiment lourdingue. A éviter.

----------


## Adix0top

> Ouais, ils font chier à vouloir faire des séries à rallonge, alors que ça aurait pu faire une mini série sympa.


+11

----------


## Jacques81

Vraiement ce n'est pas mon genre cet histoire.

----------


## Andri78

Le membre ayant posé la question 2008 ::zzz::

----------


## Andrewgupta

Recently started to know about it. No doubt characters are good but series bored me

----------


## Oncle_Bob

Heu quand j'ai voulu lire ce topic pour voir le dernier post, 'y a cette page qui s'est affichée :



Une partie du site s'est fait pirater ou quoi :s ? Seul ce topic présente ce problème particulier. Ca me le fait quelle que soit la page choisie.

Pour info, j'ai juste masqué ma barre de favoris.


*Edit :* C'est bizarre, je viens de me rendre compte que ça ne me fait ça que sous Windows 10 et pas sous XP (j'ai un dual boot).

----------


## Jeckhyl

Ici aussi (Seven donc pas de rapport avec l'OS je pense).

Il doit y avoir un lien étrange dans une image ou une signature.

----------


## Root

C'est effectivement du à la signature d'un posteur (Madval) dont l'url redirige vers un site pas très net.
Un canard a trouvé le souci, je te link le topic où ça en parle :

http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/12...1#post12317817

A priori, tu n'as pas de souci à te faire !  ::happy2::

----------


## Marmottas

> La vie sur Mars semble de plus en plus réaliste à chaque nouvelle année. Tout cela grâce aux mérites des entreprises d'Elon Musk.


J'en parlais à ma voisine pas plus tard qu'hier d'ailleurs...

----------


## Alexsandro111

Je suis d'accord, les essais du StarShip progressent bien, alors j'espère que le vol vers Mars aura lieu dans les prochaines années!

----------


## typ

Il doit y avoir un lien étrange dans une image ou une signature.

----------

